# Replacing a wood burning fireplace with natural gas



## DouggyD (Jul 21, 2014)

Originally started posting under the wood fireplace thread, as we are looking to remodel/replace an old wood fireplace, but we are looking at primarily direct vent natural gas firplaces or possibly a gas insert.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-repair-after-failed-wett.123857/page-2

The current fireplace is a Selkirk model  832 from the early 1970's, whcih came with the house when we bought it about 6 years ago. We have never used the fireplace as the chimney was pretty rusted out when we bought the place. I originally bought a stainless steel chimney second hand, but in good shape, planning to replace the existing one, but never got around to it. Now the wife is compaining that the basement, where the fireplace is located, is too drafty in the winter. Like many of you, we had a long and hard winter this past year, so now we are looking for options to replace the fireplace and/or chimney. Our options include an insert (wood or natural gas), a new fireplace install or possibly just replace the chimney.

Of course, every company we contact recommends removal and new install, but that is $5-10k and it will be impossible to match the brickwork with the rest of the basement. You can see from the attached pictures, most of our basement is brick, including the fireplace. When we moved in, we painted the bricks and installed new floors, so I don't want to go messing with a new install now if we can avoid it. However, the feedback I got in the other thread, says I can't do an insert due to the issues with the way the current fireplace is installed (glass doors, but those can be removed) and a 90 degree (T) connection to the chimney, see photos.

Taking all of this into consideration, I am proposing to take out the old firebox and chimney out the wall to the right of the fireplace (see attached), and then insert the new gas unit behind the brick. The models I am looking at now are the Regency Horizon or Panorama (HZ33CE or P33CE). These models are about 29"x21". Are there any other models that you could think of that would come closer to filling the hole (37"x26").

Sorry for the long post, but I have probably been putting too much thought into this whole process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DouggyD (Jul 22, 2014)

Another model that was suggested is the Savannah BL21:
http://www.savannahheating.com/wp/featured/featured-product-10/
Any comments/experience with this unit? Any ideas on pricing for this one vs. the Regency unit(s)?


----------



## DouggyD (Jul 28, 2014)

Seriously, no input?

Anyways, after consulting with another couple of companies, we are leaning towards the Marquis Solara 3622 Clean Face unit. http://www.marquisfireplaces.net/en/Solara It seems very comparable to the Regency unit and is about half the price installed (~$3,000). This includes all of the options, fan, remote, screen, logs, etc., plus that unit is actually slightly larger than the P/HZ33CE and would not require any custom trim.

Anyone have any comments/experience with this unit?


----------



## danimal1968 (Jul 28, 2014)

If you compare the number of posts in the wood stove and pellet stove forums to this one, you'll see that this one gets very little traffic in comparison to the others.


----------



## DouggyD (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok, well thanks for the reply anyways.


----------



## danimal1968 (Jul 29, 2014)

The forum has a pretty good search function for member reviews of various fireplaces.  Unfortunately it seems that gas fireplaces don't inspire the passion in people the way that wood stoves and inserts do.  There are some regulars in this forum but they haven't posted a lot lately.


----------



## DouggyD (Jul 30, 2014)

According to this review: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/review-for-marquis-by-kingsman-solara-model-36.40865/
The Marquis Solara 3622 is not looking too good. I have also had a couple of local guys come back to me saying they no longer carry Marquis fireplaces.
The same company that gave me the quote on the Marquis also recommended the Fireplace Xtrordinair (Travis) 564 SS or HO. Or I could go back to the original plan for the Regency Horizon or Panorama (HZ33CE or P33CE). Any opinions?


----------

